# Debugging forum for performance



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

During next few hours I am going to do some debugging on the forum to understand the performance bottle necks. Do not be alarmed if some convenience features do not work. Also, you may see some extraneous text as a result.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I didn't know what you meant by "extraneous text " ... now I know :shock:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

*& "extraneous text "*

Don't make fun of my posts.:|


----------

